# What have you done since the Corona Virus?



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Well NJ Governor said.. 30 more days, just the other day... so i setup a small 4x6 under my 10x6.6 O layout. I am going to add another 4x6.6 and add on a tad to the other to make it 6.6 or close... 

but I sat back and took that box I have had laying around since 2008... years ago.. not sure if I have shared this story...
in 1999-2002, somewhere in there as i cant remember back that far... I wanted to setup a train around our xmas tree.
I know no one with a train.. never did my entire life but always liked them.
On ebay, I won a Life Like Snap-On Intimidator II train set and tried using it. Frustrated and put it away.
Later I heard I need a better controller so while on Craigslist I found a guy with a TON of stuff for sale. 
I contacted him and told him the Tech II 2800 was worth $75 on ebay and I would like to buy his for $50.. he said.. buy it all but I was not going to drop $1200 on it.
He said just come by tomorrow.. so i brought $50 and went.
I got there and him and his buds were moving out!!!!
he said look. I have to move and no where to put this stuff.. give me $600 and its all yours. Thinking now, I could of got it for a lot less, but none the less... $600 and I bought it all.
Sold all the buildings, most of the trains but the ones I liked... got all my $ back and got to keep a slew...

so other than the Bachmann Belt-Line, All of these were left that I kept


Manufacturer Stock NumberRoad NumberRoad NameTypeColorWeightQuantityNotesBachmann611205260Belt-LineEMD GP38-2 Diesel LocomotiveRed1DCC Stock - Runs PerfectAHM5015-H1776SpiritAlco Century 424Red/White/Blue1has power surgesAHM2654Santa FeGP-18 DieselYellow/Blue1Converted to DCC surgers in DCAthearn 963Atlantic Coast LineGP35 Diesel LocomotiveBlack/Yellow1RunsAthearn 6042Seaboard SystemGP38-2 Diesel LocomotiveGrey1Runs Perfect - ready for dccBachmann307Santa FeF9 DieselRed/Chrome2have 2 - 1 runs great 1 no powerLife Like2007Union PacificEMD GP38IGrey/Yellow1runs but needs better oilingLife Like88871997Snap-On Intimidator IIF7 Diesel LocomotiveBlack/Silver/Red1runs ok but wobblesPemco678Southern2-6-0 Steam LocoGreen1Bad shape - missing front wheels and leans so tender cant pushRivarossi19315887PennsylvaniaGm Emd E-8 DieselBrown1Believe stripped gearTyco5628Burlington NorthernGP20Green1was working now not - oil?TycoRock IslandSharknose DieselRed1Tyco1776Spirit of AmericaSteam LocoRed/White/Blue1oiled and runs greatWalthers931-105890CSX TransportationEMD GP9MGrey/Blue/Yellow1Busted front driveshaft






so now i have my list on what i need to fix and ideas of what is going on with them...


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

That was one heck of a deal!!!! 
I have been on lockdown since march 16th. 
I have built a couple of buildings for my layout. Added a few more trees. Started replacing all my rolling stock wheels with metal ones. Now I made a decision to add on to my layout. 
I think I am going to add about 4x6 section to put in a nice small yard! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

So far Colorado has only been extended to the 26th of April, but we're a lot more spread out and have almost certainly had a lot fewer cases than NJ!

Meanwhile I'm working from home, which pretty much means answer emails when they come in. So I've been getting together all the electronics to set up a shelf layout. That's at a stopping point, so I switched gears and have been building turnouts this week. Once I get caught up here on the forum I'll get back to finishing the points on the current one. All of these turnouts have the same profile so I only have to focus on left- or right-handed versions. The repetitiveness has helped me catch some details on getting them more consistent, and I've finally realized why I was sometimes having issues with the test truck rolling through the frog on some of them (mostly on the diverging route), so that's helped me build the following turnouts without spending hours futzing around with the alignment of everything. Maybe I'll get my build time down under 4 hours before I finish here!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Just running trains and laying narrow gauge rail.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

IronManStark said:


> That was one heck of a deal!!!!
> I have been on lockdown since march 16th.
> I have built a couple of buildings for my layout. Added a few more trees. Started replacing all my rolling stock wheels with metal ones. Now I made a decision to add on to my layout.
> I think I am going to add about 4x6 section to put in a nice small yard!
> ...


i didnt list the rolling stock i kept nor atlas 305 turntable with motor - yeah its junk...
few other things too.

yeah not too shabby...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

so i didnt want to say till an auction won but in that other deal i got a 76 steamer.
ive neglected it and it broke. It was already missing the smoke stack and gold thing by the cab. joking around on ebay i kept jacking someones price on one to $18 and change. I had to goto my neighbors and forgot. 

I WON!!!!
$32 SHIPPED AND HAS PARTS IM MISSING. I like this thing so ill have a good runner..
4-6-0 steamer...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

funny i was gonna go $58 plus $12 shippin. $70 cuz i like it... $32 and its mine. usually luck dont fall my way. outbid moments b4


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Riggzie said:


> outbid moments b4


Probably an automated sniping program. I've never used one, but I've heard they're out there.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

flyboy2610 said:


> Probably an automated sniping program. I've never used one, but I've heard they're out there.


yeah.. i used to use one but got it installed again...


----------



## sherman 89 (Apr 12, 2020)

I started up a few months ago with HO scale on a board surface on top of a pool table that was not being used. I taught myself how to operate 5 separate tracks on DC with 4 rectangular's with a busy layout in the center. The center started out a simple over/under but after a month of frustrations I took it out and then added a grain elevator and a Cement factory with associated spurs and then things grew from there into a quarry crushing building and a Concrete Redi-mix plant with more spurs being added and the inside rectangular track being eliminated to make room dropping me to 4 layouts. It is now on a 5' by 11' layout. I also figured out how to isolate spurs with switches to allow more locomotives to live on the inside layout but I can only run one locomotive at a time. I will be installing another switch to a spur to add another Loco to the layout today. I am considering adding a wing to the layout to add track for 2 of the rectangular tracks.


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

A hello from Belgium or the situation is not very good because of the Coronavirus.
I made a short video of my network on scale N. (occupation during confinement) Take all good care of you.


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

"I suggest that you participate more with comments before you start attaching pictures and links.

T-Man"

I thought I was doing well. 
I will never post on this forum. Sorry.
I liked this forum, too bad.


----------



## sherman 89 (Apr 12, 2020)

Peoli, you have been around for a while at least compared to me, don't let the naysayers get to you.


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you shermann 89.
I am very sorry, moreover I do not master your language well so it is not easy for me to communicate but it does not matter.
I wanted to be friendly from Belgium.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Am I missing something? Peoli, you quoted a sentence from T-man, but I do not see a post by him.

And, over here in USA, Pennsylvania, we have a city named Paoli.
The train yard used transformer oil to spray down the dusty roads. (Mostly electric trains there.)
As it turns out, it was poisonous!


*Images for paoli train yard*


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

Dennis461 said:


> Am I missing something? Peoli, you quoted a sentence from T-man, but I do not see a post by him.
> 
> And, over here in USA, Pennsylvania, we have a city named Paoli.
> The train yard used transformer oil to spray down the dusty roads. (Mostly electric trains there.)
> ...


Thank you Dennis461 for this little bit of history that I did not know and that interests me. Good day to you.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Peoli, Don't let one bad post run you off.
I tried you video but it's been removed, 
I love seeing layouts from other countries to see the difference 
from USA layouts. 

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I see no comments from a member named T-Man. Where is this comment?

I too like seeing other's trains from Europe since I model them myself. It gives me something to think about and maybe try. Like the narrow gauge rail I'm laying.


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank Magic and MichaelE,

An Old Post (2018) : pictures of my diorama
An Old Post (2018) : 



And post yesterday : 




Good day to you from Belgium ...


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

MichaelE said:


> I see no comments from a member named T-Man. Where is this comment?
> 
> I too like seeing other's trains from Europe since I model them myself. It gives me something to think about and maybe try. Like the narrow gauge rail I'm laying.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I see now. A PM. I would ignore him and his message and post all you want. We love photos here no matter what scale or railroad subject.

I remember seeing that first outstanding video. You can't hardly tell it from real.


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

MichaelE said:


> I see now. A PM. I would ignore him and his message and post all you want. We love photos here no matter what scale or railroad subject.
> 
> I remember seeing that first outstanding video. You can't hardly tell it from real.


Thank you so much MichaelE. The subject is closed, let's not talk about it anymore.
Friendships


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Peoli said:


> Thank you so much MichaelE. The subject is closed, let's not talk about it anymore.
> Friendships


One more on this Peoli, please.
I will try to explain to you.

First when was that PM sent?
When you first joined, or close to it? Way back when you posted this Video module HO
Then around the same time you posted this, pictures of my diorama

Both threads were just a link to a video or some pictures. There was nothing included to explain them.
Is that PM an old one? 

T Man is a good man, he would not send anything just to belittle you. Maybe he could have worded it better but that is T Man, sometimes his thoughts don't always come out right.
I think he was just trying to tell you it would have been better to add some content/words to the threads instead of just posting a video or picture. Which I agree.
Stick around you will see the T Man is one of the good guys, I have a lot of respect for him. I have been here a long time so I do know his character well.
If you have a train problem he goes out of his way to help out.
Stick around, post away, but just adding videos or pictures without a little explanation about them is not the way to go. Explain them a little, that is all he was trying to say to you. 

By the way you do a good job with the English, if you s crew it up a little that is OK. Most will/should see around that.

Stick around you will see, for the most part everyone is friendly here.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

getting there...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Riggzie, I'm just about to start a similar project. 
Your is looking good so far.

Peoli, you are doing the wide open spaces of the southwest, looking good.
I also remember that first video from some time ago, very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Riggzie, what is the hole in the floor?
Heat?














































/


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Riggzie, what is the hole in the





Big Ed said:


> Riggzie, what is the hole in the floor?
> Heat?


yes sir!!!!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Peoli said:


> Thank Magic and MichaelE,
> 
> An Old Post (2018) : pictures of my diorama
> An Old Post (2018) :
> ...


Peoli;

Your trains in the videos look great! Please do not let one negative comment send you away from this forum. We are open to anyone anywhere in the world, who is interested in model trains. You are welcome here!

Traction Fan 😊


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Peoli;
> 
> Your trains in the videos look great! Please do not let one negative comment send you away from this forum. We are open to anyone anywhere in the world, who is interested in model trains. You are welcome here!
> 
> Traction Fan 😊


i someday want to own a few trains from outside the US... i love all the different kinds that are out there


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

It’s still a work in progress!.. I hope to put in a yard to store some of my rolling stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

IronManStark said:


> It’s still a work in progress!.. I hope to put in a yard to store some of my rolling stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice work!!!


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks bud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I got this much painted today. Tomorrow I should have the rest painted on my addition! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

wow.. 

all i did was 





























wife so excited.. she started grouting floor tnight vs tomorrow so i can start installing cabinets..


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I like the way you modeled the moss growing between the cracks in the wall blocks


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Lemonhawk said:


> I like the way you modeled the moss growing between the cracks in the wall blocks


lol..
lowes tile spacers. 1/16 = green..

wife grouted but it stuck to the tiles so were at lowes buying stuff to clean it. this is on floor...


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks amazing!! We did our kitchen floor last November! I think I’m done tiling for a bit!! Maybe I will update our bathroom this fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

i just realized i posted this in ho.. whoops lol.

mods move to wherever open topics are?

gonna start cabinets soon...


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I put my stack train on the layout and made four short videos that will spot the train at various points on my layout.

Starting with exiting at the East end of Colton Yard.










Next it changes main-lines just west of the bridge.








A couple of minutes later it exits the lower level tunnel on the west side of the layout.







Soon it is entering the Colton Yard at the West Tower.







I also started weathering my stack train and reefer train.






*What goes around comes around... Unless there is a derailment.







*


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Been spending my time working on a grain train. A lot of paint and decaling. Got about 25 cars done except weathering them.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

wow wish i had train time..

bottoms not in. did all upper today. need custom mirror.
only few hours spent but cabinet up.. wife says too high.. take down.. put up lower..
slow process when theyre involved...


on the fly mods.. bottom shelf was supposed to be behind light, except light base was too tall so flipped it. top board had to be chopped down to custom fit anyway...beer time











here is a rendering...











some humor...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

well all of your progress on trains got me moving just a little bit. Still plans are to move so cant make it permanent. the H/O side, was just a 4x6.6 oval and I soldered open switchers but they are buggy...

well I decided to cleanout the other side as I was storing the O stuff there that is not on top of the table... and put another 4x6.6 in. Need to work on it but slowly.. gotta unsolder the turns from other and put them here.. think I may do controlled switches and create a loop in the loop and run 2 trains. All just to toy around and learn...more to come...

pic cuz we love pics

ill cut a piece of the board and screw it in there where the 2 gaps are... but all of my track is on the table, don't think enough to actually do a 2nd loop


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 (Nov 23, 2014)

I keep looking back over my shoulder trying to see if Rod Serling is standing somewhere behind me introducing an other episode of the TWILITE ZONE.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

well my O gauge is about as far as im going to go for now.
If you have read about my posts.. inherited a lot of post war... im going to move eventually and not making things permanent. Learning how o22 switches work, how to wire them.. track isolators so i can have multiple trains on the track and use my zw 4 throttles... 1 for track and 2 others to get trains to track, etc... been fun...

H/O.. started playing... if you recall originally, before inheriting the o gauge... i wanted to get a train for around the tree... and bought a snap-on train set... messed with it but didnt get anything done... found a guy with a tech ii 2800 dual train controller.. wouldnt sell me just that.. sold me everything he had as he was moving for $600.. buildings, track, rolling stock, 11 loco, atlas 305 turn table with motor, etc... ebayed most and got my money back and kept a lot...

anywho.. everytime i open the box i find more stuff... of what i kept...

so under the o layout i put a 4x6.6 oval and used my old steel snap on track curves to make the turns. soldered them together and even put brass turn outs just to use as straight track... soldered them open.... put up another 4x6.6 oval and there is a gap so will make boards to join them soon.... but...
im at about 8.5x6.6 and still playing....

in the box was the atlas track switchers with remote switchers... and i had 2 switches... decided to play some more.
all setup and wow works.. but dont have enough flex track so may need to buy more LOL to do an inner loop and outer loop!!!! i can do dual controllers so why not!

ahh the fun being locked down...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

bottoms done. wife ran out to get toilet water line. one i got was 1 inch short. story of my life..


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

so my layout updat. needed to vacuum. think i went too far...


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Been to Belgium once. Short trip. Stayed near the old part of Brussels and saw the famous statue. Ate at a fancy restaurant one time. And here's the tie in to trains kinda -- took the train to Brugge for the day. Nice place, I've wanted to go back.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been mostly weathering stuff...
Eight structures and 9 cars (and counting).


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Finished laying the dual gauge HOm mountain spur.


----------

